
Django or Ruby on Rails? -- A Comparison - danielha
http://www.magpiebrain.com/blog/2005/08/14/a-comparison-of-django-with-rails/
======
papersmith
I'm leaning toward Rails because I've been using it since its early stage. I
also wrote stuffs in Django just out of curiosity, and it feels just as good.
I think they're both highly productive environments, and with the time it
takes to read all the comparison articles, we could've written entire apps.

~~~
danielha
Ha! A true testament to the efficiency of both frameworks.

------
simon
The timestamp said that the article was written back in 2005. Does anyone have
a feel for how much of it is still relevant?

~~~
danielha
For all intents and purposes, I found it all to be completely still relevant.

~~~
simon
Thanks. I'll go back an re-read it carefully then. I admit that I stopped once
I realised how old the article was.

------
bootload
Not a bad article, bit light on Rails though.

INTERESTING QUOTES: '... although there is no reason why fastcgi couldnt be
used ...' ~ except it's slower! ~ http://superjared.com/entry/quick-django-
benching. '... here is no equivalent of a model-specific SQL refresh 
something that could drop a specific models tables and regenerate the needed
SQL automatically ...' ~ true, recognised & being corrected ~
http://www2.jeffcroft.com/blog/2006/jul/20/top-ten-things-suck-about-django.

SOME POINTS: Two things come to mind that are not mentioned. The first is
hosts. What is the comparison between hosts? The second is how mature the
language is. If I want to use python and I need a particular module that does
'fo '. it is probably out there somewhere (though it may be alpha or beta it
will most likely out of date) unless you want to re-invent the wheel. I can't
say the same for Rails. Ruby is just a younger language with less code mass.

QUESTIONS TO ASK: In the end what really matters is how good the idea &
business is. There are plenty of Rail based companies I can think of making a
go of it. The same applies to Python based companies. If you accept that
technology is an amplifier of ideas, will using Rails or Django alone make a
better choice? Is the difference between them compelling enough to make a
difference? One area that could tip in Rails favour is "susinctness". But
Django with it's python code base has more tools to choose from.

------
danielha
The link goes to a small comparison done on the two (similar in many aspects)
frameworks.

To the YC-News community: Based on experiences, which do you prefer? If your
project uses one of the two, why did you pick the one you did?

~~~
bluemoo
I've been using django, but I picked it because I enjoy python more than ruby.
I think that they are close enough that the selection comes down to whether
you've any pre-existing experience with either framework or language. If not,
then I claim the decision really lies between which language you want.

My biased and un-researched opinion is that you'll find more support for
learning python than ruby.

------
joshwa
My understanding (after watching the "Snakes and Rubies" video of DHH and the
Adrian Holovaty) was that Django is for best for content-centric sites, while
Rails is for apps...

http://www.djangoproject.com/snakesandrubies/

~~~
eli
This is a Holy War, but that comparison seems as good as any.

------
rapind
So prompted by another recent _long_ discussion on the merits of these two
frameworks, I quickly threw together this little poll for giggles:
<http://www.railsordjango.com>

Clicking on either logo logs your vote. Done my best to prevent vote spamming,
so hopefully the results won't be too inaccurate.

If you have any great resources or comparison articles I missed for either
stack, please let me know and I'll throw them in.

------
jamiequint
it is apparent from this article that the author is a lot more familiar with
Django than Rails and misses a lot of things. (e.g. I haven't seen a project
in the last year that uses salted hash login generator - acts_as_authenticated
is great - and there are admin interfaces available as plugins that are
similar to what django offers by default.) Each framework has its advantages,
but its unfair to compare them (in a which one is better sense) without equal
knowledge about both.

------
amichail
I'm actually quite happy with Google's GWT. And eclipse makes Java quite
pleasant to use.

------
brigleb
This is a poorly written article by someone who has used each framework for
only a few days. Not worth reading or even thinking about.

